# Dare devil addiction.



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

2nd cast off the dock with a red and white and caught a 25 inch northern. Lol

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

I love the original red and white daredevil, but always switched to a Johnson's silver minnow with a white plastic twister tail when the weed growth got thicker. (the white pork rind trailer worked great too but was a p.i.t.a. to remove at the end of the day.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

Found my black & white Daredevle in an old tackle box today. Wish it wasn't so tore up now.

I seem to recall drooling over a printed color catalog of Daredevles when I was a kid.


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

We had a great time fishing for pike last week and the red and white dare devils caught a few. We had the best luck with flat fish frog and green spinner bait with white and red grub. Both lures lost to big pike.   . rubber worm hooked in center and gold gold floating rapula worked good too. no lucky with fire tiger.


----------

